

Ask HN: Is there online service like Delicious that saves series of URLs for later viewing? - ashwinl

More specifically, I am often logged-on to public computers and start browsing the Internet. Before long, I have more than 15 tabs open on a common topic. Instead of saving each URL individually (i.e. Delicious), is there a service that can save a "browsing session" for later access?
======
bouncingsoul
I don't think it's possible for a website to do what you describe: a webpage
doesn't have access to or even know about your other tabs.

The best I can think to do would be to use the browser's _bookmark all tabs_
feature and then export the bookmarks to a usb drive.

Not pretty or convenient, but maybe faster than saving each individually.

------
smoody
<http://www.instapaper.com/> \-- works via web and has a nice iphone client.

------
ashwinl
thanks for the suggestions

